# how to use a "splitter" with a router"



## rjd314 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a Netgear router with 4 links. I need to connect 3 computers and 2 printers in my network. I have a wired network. What is best way to wire the Linksys 8 link splitter and the netgear router. we are connected to a high speed cable system. I do not unserstand the splitter.


----------



## delirial (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know of any device called a "splitter". There is, however, a device that would provide that functionality. It's called a switch. Essentially, a switch extends your network to more devices. It's really popular in companies that require a lot of computers connected to a single network, and there are smaller, cheaper, consumer-grade switches. I'll assume your Linksys splitter is one of those.

What you'd do is simply connect your switch to one of the router's LAN ports. You can either have three other devices connected to the remaining 3 ports on the router and 2 connected to the switch, or connect all five devices to any of the remaining 7 ports on the switch. It doesn't really matter, all devices will be on the same network and use the router as a DHCP server (basically the router assigns IPs to the nodes).

If your switch is Gigabit, you should probably connect all 5 devices to the switch, as they'll be able to benefit from the increased speed of the switch for filesharing and such. Otherwise it wont matter.

If you haven't bought the switch yet, I can recommend you take a look at TRENDnet's TEG-S80G 10/100/1000Mbps GREENnet Switch. It's relatively cheap. I use their 5-port version at home. (Got it from ebay at $16).


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

splitters will only allow you to use two Ethernet devices in one spare RJ45 wall socket (female port), by splitting this port into 2. it does it by using the other 2 pairs that are not used in normal data transfers (not POE).
to use splitters, u need 2 of them (1 to cross them through the pairs not in use and 1 to UN-cross them).

i think it best you use a switch

could you not connect one printer to a pc and print to it through that pc as a print server?


----------



## rjd314 (Aug 25, 2010)

THANX i WAS EMBARRASSED TO FIND OUT IT IS A SWITCH. THE OLD BRAIN NEEDS SOME MORE RAM... I DID GET THE INFO YESTERDAY FROM A 2007 POST EXACTLY AS YOU SAID. STILL LEARNING EVERY DAY


----------

